# Bicycle Clothing for a chubby kid.



## Jasonwsa (Nov 12, 2015)

Ok so I'm 14 and I'm quite big. I just got my first road bike yesterday  before I used to either wear t shirt/jacket with shorts/jeans. Though after getting my road bike yesterday I feel like I should get something more fitting. What do you guys think? At my age should I stick with my original clothes or invest in new ones?


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

At the very minimum get the liner shorts then wear normal shorts over top
Men's Liners | Competitive Cyclist


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I like defeet und liners


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

When you're chubby skin-tight clothing never looks good. Cycling jerseys are usually cut and tapered for skinny people.

I've got a roll around the middle that won't go away so I wear loose performance T-shirts from sporting goods stores. They're made of high-tech fabrics, wick sweat and have sunblock.
And since I mostly ride in the city I wear mountain bike shorts with padded liners.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Depends what type of riding you do I suppose.
The thought of riding without cycling specific clothing is difficult for me to imagine now but when I was 14 I had no problem riding all day in jeans and a T.

I'd suggest sticking with what you have until you learn you need/want something else.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

Jasonwsa said:


> Ok so I'm 14 and I'm quite big. I just got my first road bike yesterday  before I used to either wear t shirt/jacket with shorts/jeans. Though after getting my road bike yesterday I feel like I should get something more fitting. What do you guys think? At my age should I stick with my original clothes or invest in new ones?


You're 14. Wear what you enjoy wearing. When I was 14 I rode my bike to work and worked all day in the same clothes… I didn't ride for giggles much at that age, but had I used the bike AS recreation then I probably would have gotten at least 1 bike specific outfit. 

On rides over a half hour, you'll probably appreciate some padding and something to prevent your street clothes or basketball style shorts from chafing. As far as shirts, wear whatever you want, even on longer rides.


----------

